# Huntsville, AL Gal, take a look at her



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Huntsville, AL | AVIS D11


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pet ID: a360280

Avis is a beautiful black & tan German Shepherd and she is totally awesome! She's very affectionate and would love to be a "lap" dog. Her main concern in life seems to be how much hugging and kissing she can get you to give her! We think she's about 18 months old. She's a bit underweight so we are trying to fatten her up a bit. She knows how to sit and shake hands, but it's not known if she's housebroken. German Shepherds are a very intelligent breed though, and it wouldn't take much effort to train her. Come have a look at her and I guarantee that you'll fall in love! *Posted/Updated: *
*Shelter Hours: *M-F 9-5, Sat 9-3

(256) 883-3782


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a kill shelter. She needs to be moved to Urgent!

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL70.html



> Euthanasia is a daily function of our organization.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> This is a kill shelter. She needs to be moved to Urgent!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL70.html


She may not have much time then  - bump.
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

